
The best thing you can do to fight Covid-19 is nothing. Stop writing that paper - happy-go-lucky
https://www.reddit.com/r/Physics/comments/frsd16/the_best_thing_you_can_do_to_fight_covid19_is/
======
samizdis
> Reporters watch the arxiv for things to report on. Those reporters are not
> scientists. All they know is that a scientist said something, so it's fair
> game to put in a headline.

As a production-side journalist of many years, it was a constant annoyance to
edit the copy of so-called science correspondents, most of whom had little or
no science background and, demonstrably, no respect for the fields they were
apparently covering. Particularly distressing were the perennial "cancer
breakthrough" or similar angles that gave false hope to those at their
weakest.

------
thedudeabides5
_" Epidemiology, as a field, already exists. Any prediction from a physicist
tinkering with equations pulled from Wikipedia is not going to be a better
prediction than that of professional public health experts whose models are
far more sophisticated and already validated."_

Eh, I'm pretty sure the fancy epidemiologists totally failed the world.

Like, wasn't their job to be like 'HOLY COW GUYS R0 of 3!" back in...February.

This is to epi and medicine what the GFC of 2008 was for finance/economics.
The professionals have failed. Amateurs are now introducing new ideas. In the
end, we'll find balance between the two, with time and reflection.

~~~
rumanator
> Like, wasn't their job to be like 'HOLY COW GUYS R0 of 3!" back
> in...February.

With the Chinese regime and WHO strigently denying that the virus was ever
transmissible between humans and reassuring that all known cases were just
flukes, it's hard to pull the "science has failed us" when all data and
observations that science depends on to make judgements has been extensively
falsified, covered up, and misreported.

~~~
thedudeabides5
I mean sure, that's probably exactly what all the bankers are going to say
when the exact same thing happens with the economy vs a virus.

------
LeoNatan25
“At worst, people die.”

I have hard time reading beyond this shit.

